# Skeeter Auction



## Skinard (Sep 1, 2018)

Just thought I'd share this tidbit...

I was at a trapping convention over the past few days and attended an auction to raise a few dollars for the organization promoting the convention and their activities.. The auction consisted of items that vendors at the convention donated. There wasn't much that was unusually interesting to me. Most items were going for between $10 - $20. They caught my attention though when an item up for bid was a single bottle of Skeeter Pee. I was amazed as the price kept climbing and climbing and was finally sold for $70! I later found the guy that donated it. We shared a few words about skeeter making, and I asked him if he thought that anyone knew that the bottle that was sold was made for around $2, and he laughed. He then showed me his secret. He is one of the vendors, and throughout the day he shared small samples of his skeeter with people that stopped by the table. He does it at every convention and he has had it go for as high as $110. I didn't try it, but it must be really good stuff.

I now have a new retirement plan.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 2, 2018)

He’s a good salesman. They are buying the story, not the bottle.


----------



## CK55 (Sep 2, 2018)

NorCal said:


> He’s a good salesman. They are buying the story, not the bottle.


agreeed


----------



## Skinard (Sep 2, 2018)

NorCal said:


> He’s a good salesman. They are buying the story, not the bottle.


I think part of it is because they're raising money and the buyers are feeling charitable, but a big part of it is that these guys just like it. I don't think it would go for nearly that much outside of the auction, but $20 a bottle would easily sell what you have, at least with this crowd.


----------

